# Can anyone recommend a good book on Donkeys



## Marnie (Feb 25, 2006)

I would like one that covers foaling them out, medical conditions and maybe something on how the donkeys minds works. I've been looking on Amazon.com but not sure which one I should buy. Can anyone help me decide?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 25, 2006)

Marnie, I have 3 donkey books, but the one I think is the most helpful is called Caring For you miniature Donkey, its 370 pages..so its a decent size book. Another one I have is called the Donkey foaling Manual. Hope this helps you a little. Corinne


----------



## shminifancier (Feb 25, 2006)

Here is a link to a couple of donkey books..

Donkey books

And the web site for Meredith Hodges who does that donkey and mule training series and can be seen on RFD-TV~!

A Logical Approach to Longears


----------



## jdomep (Feb 25, 2006)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Marnie, I have 3 donkey books, but the one I think is the most helpful is called Caring For you miniature Donkey, its 370 pages..so its a decent size book. Another one I have is called the Donkey foaling Manual. Hope this helps you a little. Corinne


I have and LOVE both of these books!!


----------



## Marnie (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks, those are the two I was looking for, I'll order them on Monday. Donna, Shari and I went to the SOS sale this weekend. I'd never gone before but have to admit, I was on a mission, I wanted two little bred jennies. Here's a picture of them after I'd bought them, I just now got them home. Tomarrow I'll get better pictures and introduce them. I can't help myself, I just love all the donkeys. Donna has a surprise too.


----------



## DunPainted (Feb 26, 2006)

My Dear Friend:

Are we referring to Jack Asses? May I suggest the following publication:

[SIZE=12pt]*MEN ARE FROM MARS.......WOMEN ARE FROM VENUS*[/SIZE]

NO HUGS...

Just a Loving Whack on the Shoulder,



:

Cindy

:saludando:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 26, 2006)

Marnie, you can order these 2 books together for somewhere around $55.00 for both thru Miniature Donkey Talk magazine. I also have a really good book, which is now out of print, on donkeys..it was written in Scotland, very different and interesting. Its title is DONKEYS.... I bet I know what Donna bought, :bgrin you already know there like mini horses ..you just cant have one or two, but need a herd of them



: :bgrin Cant wait to see pictures! Corinne


----------



## dbarjminis (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi, Those two books are EXCELLENT. I recommend them to everyone. Miniature donkey talk magazine is pretty helpful too as is the Brayer thru ADMS.

Marnie, can you email me privately? I'd like to know what you guys bought. I'd put a down payment on 3 donkeys in Nebraska, 2 of which went to that sale. The seller turned into a real jerk after I sent a check and refused to meet us partway, so I backed out. I'd just like to know if you got any of those girls and how you like them. Or if you know of the prices they went for. both were from Nebraska, one was named Evie and the other was named Lady.

We really wanted to go to the sale, but I just bought 2 Kansas jennets in January and bought a 15hh mammoth jennet 3 weeks ago from Wyoming.


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 26, 2006)

Here are my two little jennets! They are both just adorable - they look a bit ragged on this picture but once I have a chance to get them cleaned up, they will look great! They are between 6 - 8 months old.

The sale was so much fun! A LOOOOOOONG drive but well worth it!

Here they are: Rachel and Rebekah


----------



## Marnie (Feb 27, 2006)

Jenny, I emailed you. I do have Rearview Evie and Rooster Ridge Ranch's Gingersnap. I'm sorry she took you, we didn't like her to well, she had a snotty aire about her. But her donkeys were well cared for. But it looks like she didn't have them very long, she'd gotten them from Missouri. I asked her why she was selling them, she said she wanted to get into the blacks and sorrels.

Editted to say - CUTE babys Donna, or maybe I should say, LUCKY babys, I wouldn't mind living in your barn under your care, will you adopt me?


----------



## Marnie (Feb 27, 2006)

This is how bad I am! Bad Marnie, Bad Marnie!! I went to look at a black jack and instead of buying him, these two jennys found there way into the back of my van! The papers are sent in so I don't know there reg name but they call them Moxie and Mona! Are they cute or what!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 27, 2006)

Marnie..you are BAD, but its so much fun being BAD! :bgrin You came home with some really cute little ones there.



: Corinne


----------

